# Scoobys Workshop



## Instructor (Jan 7, 2014)

I've decided to really pick up my fitness this year. I made some serious inroads last year with dieting (lost 42 pounds). But I am still not content with my overall fitness and appearance. When I look in the mirror I think a healthier better looking fellow could be looking back at me, if you know what I mean. It's vain, I realize, but hey I'm human.

A lifelong friend of mine who is not only a talented martial arts teacher but has also managed to work miracles on his own physique suggested Scooby's workshop to me. I am not connected to this website in anyway other than I visit it.

http://scoobysworkshop.com/

I love Scooby's simple and no nonsense approach to diet and fitness. Best of all his methods are things that you can do at home for next to nothing. I've started incorporating his ideas into my fitness regimen and so far I am very pleased with the results. If you are still shopping around for a New Year's resolution, you could do a lot worse than visiting Scooby's workshop, and trying some of his suggestions.


----------



## Carol (Jan 7, 2014)

Very cool!  Thank you for sharing that, I look forward to exploring the site in more detail


----------

